
Show HN: ThoughtAndPrayers.io Will Make You Want To Crypto Mine for Charity - TandPio
https://www.thoughtsandprayers.io/
======
mikodin
Well done, and a great idea! One minor thing, clicking your logo in the header
brings me to bulma.io

~~~
TandPio
Oops. Will fix in next build

